# 4 New Nerite Snails



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

I stopped in my LFS tonight to check out some driftwood that they always have being pre soaked in a tank and came across some cool nerite snails. I haven't seen them at any of the other various stores I go to in my area. I was planning some time down the line maybe picking some up online, but since they were right there and only 2.50 a snail I decided to grab some for my tank. I ended up getting 4 and they have been in my tanks for a few hours. Right away I noticed they got up and started moving around. 2 of them are now relaxing and the other 2 are already busy going at some of the algae I have on the very bottom of my glass by the substrate. They are my favorite snail I've ever seen I think they are really cool. Various sites claim they do not eat healthy plants..... We will see. They have enough algae to feed on for a while so we will see what happens after that. I will post the progress on them for future people looking into them. *w3


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Nerites are great little workers. I have one in two of my tanks. They won't breed either as they need brackish water for that. But you may find nerite eggs all over the place down the line. Very small, hard white spots. They can be so annoying and are hard to scrape off. I've just become used to them because the snails are good at their job and I'd rather keep them than not.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll be watching this thread. I'm new to aquarium stuff a few months ago and I've been thinking about snails.
Any more info about Nerites would be great. 
I'm afraid that there wouldn't be enough algae for a snail though. I have four Otos and I give them zucchini once and awhile.


----------



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have 6 tiger blood nerites right now. Seem to be doing good. I have and had plenty of algae for them to eat. They stay at the water surface pretty much all day when the light is on. Some times they will hide under driftwood or plants. They have not touched my plants at all. I imagine if you do not have any algae in your tank you could always just drop some algae tablets in the tank at night after the light goes off.


----------

